# Some kind of prevention forums?



## Greatermindset (Oct 13, 2008)

This idea may need some fine tuning. I'm suggesting something like a prevention forums cause I keep seeing the same mistakes being made over and over again. It's almost like a continuous fire fight, one problem after another.

Something more needs to be done to stop people falling for the same traps, then again people only search for answers when there's a real problem.

I don't beleive we should let this one pass tho. If we can save even one couple from years of pain and misery and have a more fulfilling relationship, it would be worth it.

So what's the best solution? Any ideas anyone?


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I think it's a great idea. Many posts cover similar issues and I sometimes find myself digging back to see what I've posted in the past. It would be nice to have some sort of area that is not for getting advice, but a resource to read ideas from others regarding what works, what to avoid, etc. I think there are several categories that I've seen various good advice on:
resentment
giving
porn
sex
boundaries
balance
emotional connection
date nights
I enjoy the Long Term Success in Marriage forum for that reason as I love to read how couples keep their marriages strong over the years despite the bumps in the road.


----------



## MsStacy (Nov 11, 2008)

This would be great! I find myself going through post after post looking for some insight to situations that I am currently dealing with. The topics above would be very helpful. Might I add communication....I could really use all the tools this board can offer on that topic. Knowing what has worked and what has not with other couples would be valuable.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

How about some kind of cross reference? 

Setup a thread group with threads on several topics and have the software do a keyword search and list the applicable posts in each thread. 

e.g. software would search for all (original, not quoted replies) posts for "boundaries" and post all results in the "boundaries" thread. These posts may span several "regular" threads but would be grouped together here. 

When someone clicks a post's link, they could then review the surrounding posts. 

I think it would be quicker than manually reading all topics to find that little gem they need.


----------

